# Type of mantis?



## Meemee (May 1, 2009)

Found this mantis flying around my house in South America. Does anyone have any idea as to what kind it is? It was extremely small and didn't stop moving (hence the bad pix). To give you an idea of it's size the second pic is of it sitting on my camera's lens cap.

Thanks for any info.

Meemee


----------



## ismart (May 1, 2009)

Thats deffinetly no mantid. I'm not quite sure what that is, but hopefully someone here will come along with a proper ID.

Very cool looking insect though.


----------



## leviatan (May 1, 2009)

Wow, I haven't seen it before


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2009)

Not a mantis. Some type of mantisfly?


----------



## jameslongo (May 1, 2009)

It ain't no mantid. From the looks of it, the insides of raptorial arms are not serrated, a trademark of mantids. Whatever it is, it gets by trying to pass off as one. How many wings does it have? Also, i believe it has a well-defined hymen, which isn't characteristic for mantids, right?


----------



## Christian (May 7, 2009)

This is an assassin bug, family Reduviidae, subfamily Emesinae.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 7, 2009)

Sometimes refered to as Thread legged bugs, dammit you beat me to it


----------



## jameslongo (May 7, 2009)

Christian said:


> This is an assassin bug, family Reduviidae, subfamily Emesinae.


Good work, Christian. Now I can see that killer proboscus in the 2nd photo.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 7, 2009)

haha, an identity war! first words won!


----------



## Meemee (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It had me fooled!


----------



## The_Asa (May 14, 2009)

I like it, if only it were bigger =P...like a mantis lol


----------

